# How do I get hubby into trying new positions?



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Recently my sex drive has sky rocketed. My hubby and I have been married 12 years with 3 kids. Luckily for me, my hubby has a pretty high sex drive. However, I'm afraid the same ol position might get old after a while. I'd like to try new things and ways of doing the deed. I am limited somewhat due to a spine injury in my neck, but there are a few positions I'd like to try. I'm more open to communicating with my husband then he is with me. I'm pretty sure he is embarrassed to openly talk about sex with me. I've told him I'd like to try new things and new ways. I've even shown him what positions from the cosmo magazines that I'm interested in. What else can I do to get him out of his comfort zone? I know it's a concern of his with my neck issues(I broke it and herniated a few discs a few years ago). I'm pretty sure this is a big part of what's holding him back. Any ideas without being too pushy? 

My hubby is great BTW. We are very much in love and he makes sure that he finds time to sit/lay/snuggle up next to me everyday for as long as we can without being disturbed by our kids. He also goes above and beyond to make sure that I'm doing/feeling okay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VeryShyGirl (Feb 18, 2010)

My husband is very shy when it comes to discussing sex too. When my drive spiked and I wanted to try new positions I found it easier to just take the initiative and DO IT rather than trying to talk to him about it first. In the middle of your "normal" sex just stop, move to the position you want to try, and see what happens. Worked for me. To this day I'm STILL the one that initiates almost all position changes, but I know he loves it. Showing him what you want will probably drive him crazy and then he'll know what you're ok with without you having to spell it out for him in an awkward conversation.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks! That's a great idea to stop in the middle of the session to change positions. You bet I'll be trying this next time! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Try different locations as well that force a change in position. Such as outdoors, in a car, in a hammock, in the kitchen, or any other place.


----------



## danjensv (Nov 1, 2011)

Not sure what positions you are able to handle, but if, for instance, you could do doggie style, get on your hands and knees and wiggle your ass for him. If that doesn't do it, not sure what would.

Seriously, let him know that you are fine with other positions and he won't hurt you and then take the initiative and either offer yourself up in that position or have him lay down and climb on do what you will. I wouldn't think it would take too long for him to get the idea that different positions are fun.

My wife had an old back injury from a car wreck when she was in her teens. It bothers her occasionally and she can't take too much force when rolled on her shoulders. We found out the hard way when a couple of months back I injured her when I was a little over aggressive. Now we know and I'm careful. Nothing to it.


----------

